# How much attention do customers pay to the shirt manufacturer?



## thedacker (Jul 25, 2007)

My company is planning a cheap-t-shirt, marketing blitz for our start-up. We plan on using tee sales to add to revenue down the road. Our industry is very fashion oriented. We've run into an interesting dilemma and I'd like to open it up to discussion:

Do people pay attention to the manufacturer of a printed T? If so, what percentage and how much value is placed in it? How often does someone like a design, but doesn't buy based on the make of the shirt?

Secondly, if we use a more expensive shirt (American Apparel for example), do people typically pay more? Does an AA shirt truly have higher demand that people will pay more for it?

I guess part of the answer is based on our target market. So you should know I work for a Utah-based ski manufacturer called Bluehouse Ski Co. We want our shirts on anybody who is seen by skiers. And we're a start-up, so low production costs are important.

Thanks for your time. Please offer your best advise.

Shane Larsen


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Do people pay attention to the manufacturer of a printed T


Yes, some people do. Other people don't care at all.



> If so, what percentage and how much value is placed in it?


I haven't read any hard statistics, but I'm sure it varies depending on your demographic.



> How often does someone like a design, but doesn't buy based on the make of the shirt?


I haven't seen any statistics on this either.



> Secondly, if we use a more expensive shirt (American Apparel for example), do people typically pay more?


Generally yes. For those that care, using a brand like American Apparel can demand a higher price tag than other brands like Gildan.



> Does an AA shirt truly have higher demand that people will pay more for it?


For some markets yes. There are people that will specifically look to see if a t-shirt is made on American Apparel. There are also people who won't buy shirts printed on American Apparel.



> I guess part of the answer is based on our target market.


Yes. I think a good idea for your company would be to do market research surveys in your own specific market. There you'll be able to find out for sure which brands that your customers care about (if any).



> And we're a start-up, so low production costs are important.





> My company is planning a cheap-t-shirt, marketing blitz for our start-up.


Cheap/Low cost and American Apparel usually don't go hand in hand 

If you are giving away t-shirts, you can either give away the good stuff and pay extra for it (and maybe get even more positive buzz for your company) or you can give away the cheap stuff and save money. 

When you start selling though, you may risk people associating your t-shirts with the cheap stuff if you do decide to sell the "good stuff" later on.

It could be that your particular market doesn't care for the slim fitting American Apparel shirts. Do market research tests and surveys, that will save you some headache down the road.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

We do events and the brand or cut of the shirt never comes up at all. A Hanes Beefy T or any 6.0 oz. tee for cheapo marketing would be fine but you mentioned fashion oriented and that is the kicker. If that is your market I wouldnt throw a rag out there for promotion.


----------



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

I would have to agree entirely with Rodney. I will add, however, that from the little you described what they are for, it doesn't seem that you would need very high end shirts. Like Rodney suggested, you should start doing some market research, but *in my opinion* I don't think it matters. I find that MOST people don't care (or know) about the brand. On the other hand, I did get an email the other day asking if my shirts were printed on AA. I had to respond that we didn't, but there is always give and take in business. Like Rodney said, some people won't buy because it is AA. Just depends on the person.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

As others have stated most customers don't care, but I do. When , I sell a garment that will represent my company. I choose the garment that I feel is the best. I know some companys will buy what's on sale, but I always buy what I believe in. ...JB


----------



## tshirtinsurgency (Jul 27, 2007)

I know that a few of our repeat customers have mentioned their preference for AA shirts, and a very soft shirt can be a big plus if you sell at a storefront or stand, since people can get there hands on the shirt. But I am not sure that most customers care too much, so long as the shirt is comfortable.


----------

